# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Peixes, Corais, Invertebrados e Algas >  Sun coral

## Patricia Silvestre

Olá a todos,

Comprei um Sun Coral à 3 dias e tenho tido uma verdadeira luta para o alimentar. Tenho estado a ler vários artigos sobre este coral e já percebi que a chave para o sucesso é precisamente a alimentação e corrente forte. 
Como é a primeira vez que tenho que alimentar um coral, lol, tenho desperdiçado  rios e rios de artémia, (que o Lysmata agradeçe) mas que calculo não ser muito saudável para o aqua em geral.
Então tive a seguinte ideia:
Será que não posso remover o coral para um recipiente para ser alimentado?
Pensei encher com água do aquário um tupperware, colocar ali o coral e alimentá-lo à seringa. Desta maneira o excesso de comida não polui a água e tenho mais garantias de o estar a alimentar correctamente. Por outro lado não sei se estar constantemente a mexer-lhe poderá ser prejudicial.

Agradeço algumas dicas para ver se não tenho que ficar outra vez 3 horas mergulhada no aqua,  :Smile: 

Em relação à luz, o coral está colocado de lado mas numa rocha bem alta, porque como o meu aqua tem 60cm, se o meter lá para baixo depois não chego lá. Já sei que não é um coral fotossintético mas ainda não percebi se o excesso de luz dificulta a sua abertua ou se lhe é indiferente. Já li as duas versões!

Obrigada

----------


## Gil Miguel

Olá Patricia 
Podes fazer isso do Tuperware, há pessoas que fazem esse procedimento de o alimentar num recipiente á parte com água do aquário, sem problemas.

Quanto á luz, pelo que sei devem ser colocados em sitios que nao tenham uma luz demasiado forte, mas no teu caso como tambem tens powercompacts acho que nao será problemático te-lo numa zona mais alta do aquario.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Patricia

Cá vai mais uma sugestão.
Pega numa garrafa de agua e corta-lhe o fundo. A largura da garrafa deve ter a dimensão suficiente para a poderes colocar em cima do coral. Depois deita a artémia pelo gargalo da garrafa com uma seringa. Assim não vais desperdiçar tanta artémia e vais concentrar a alimentação apenas sobre o "alvo".

----------


## João Magano

Foto da sugestão do Julio:



Entretanto o topico diy alimentador de corais foi "arranjado"   :JmdFou2:  .

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Boas

Já foi quase tudo dito, durante vario tempo tenho feito a alimentação da Tubastrea de outra maneira, passo a explicar

Coloco um pouco de comida no aquário para alimentar os peixes que faz com que os pólipos do coral abram (ainda demora uns tempo), depois paro todas as bombas e alimento o coral pólipo a pólipo, com uma bela seringa cheia de artémia descongelada e limpa em água de osmose, não podia estar mais satisfeito com o resultado.
É certo que alguma da comida acaba nos peixes ou invertebrados mas eles também merecem.  :SbLangue7:  
Foto do coral.  :Whistle:

----------


## Mauricio Foz

As tecnicas sugeridas são ambas excelentes e sempre tenho bons resultados com ambas.
O que observei tambem é que se a alimentação ocorrer sempre no memso horário, o coral começará a expandir os polipos antes mesmo da entrada no alimento na agua.

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

> O que observei tambem é que se a alimentação ocorrer sempre no memso horário, o coral começará a expandir os polipos antes mesmo da entrada no alimento na agua.


Exacto, aconteceu-me o mesmo, como o alimento quase sempre a mesma hora quando chegava a casa ele já estava a espera da papinha.  :SbOk3:

----------


## Patricia Silvestre

Boas Noticias,

O sun coral hoje já está devidamente alimentado e começa a abrir!
A operação foi concluida com sucesso pois o tempo de duração foi reduzido de 3h para 1h. Lol

Quanto á alimentação à mesma hora, lamento muito mas nem eu consigo isso para mim!

De qualquer das maneiras, eu e ela agradeçemos a ajuda.
Logo ponho fotos!

----------


## Julio Macieira

Para uma boa alimentação deve ser-lhe oferecido:

-Artémia
-Pequenos pedaços de peixe e camarão finamente picados
-Mysid
-Kril

Eu aconcelharia a fazer uma boa papa de mistura de tudo (pouca quantidade) que poderá ser guardado o excedente dentro de um pequeno copo tapado no frigorifico.

Não esqueçer que *todos os alimentos devem ser muito bem picados.*

A principal dificulade deste coral reside no simples facto de não se alimentar na coluna de agua e por isso tem de ser alimentado.

----------


## Filipe Nogueira

Boas,

não querendo fazer uso abusivo deste topico   :Whistle:  , mas como acho que será interresante  pergunto existe algum site com informações sobre os corais alimentações e necessidade luz etc..  mas em ingles ou portugues? e algum bom livro ?? alguem recomenda

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Boas,

É sem dúvida um coral lindíssimo e que vale a pena o esforço para alimentar.

Filipe aconselho-te o Corals do Eric Borneman (tem fotos e descrição de corais moles e duros). Mais especificamente para duros o melhor talvez seja o do Veron, Corals of the World (3 volumes). Para corais moles tens o da Katharina Fabricius, Soft Corals and Sea Fans.

Cumps.
Ricardo Rodrigues

----------


## Patricia Silvestre

Se quiseres sites só sobre sun coral, tens estes:

http://www.melevsreef.com/pics/0604/suncoral.html

http://www.bomani.com/sunpolyps.html

http://www.divegallery.com/coral_closeup.htm

http://www.saltwaterfish.com/m-coral...Sun-Coral.html

http://www.reefs.org/library/aquariu...97/0797_3.html

Este último é do By Eric Borneman

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Olá Patricia, cá no Brasil temos um inventor DIY que nos deu a seguinte idéia: (veja o link abaixo)

http://inforeef.plugin.com.br/viewto...&highlight=sun

Acredito que não será difícil de montar tal dispositivo!!!

----------


## Filipe Nogueira

Boas,

obrigado pelos livros e pelos links

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Olá pessoal, para quem não consegue ver mais o link que postei cá já está o mesmo link com a modificação actualizada.

http://www.inforeef.com.br/viewtopic...&highlight=sun

----------


## gleidson valerier

tenho sun coral a muito tempo e não e tão complicado primeiro e a luz não são chegados a muita iluminação os que c abrem com iluminação e porque são adaptados naturalmente ao reff e para alimenlos e só passar pequenos pedacinhos de camaram em suas bocas estimulamdo os tentaculos a abrir :SbOk:  :SbOk:  :SbOk:  :SbOk:  :SbOk:  :SbOk:  :SbOk:  :SbOk:  :SbOk:  :SbOk:  :SbOk:

----------


## miguelcarreira

Depois das varias ideias testadas só me resta uma duvida, o coral é um só ou são cabeças separadas? Ou seja quando se alimenta alguns pólipos os outros beneficiam?

----------


## Helena Pais

Boas, Miguel... 

São separadas... logo alimentadas pólipo a pólipo...

----------


## gleidson valerier

> Depois das varias ideias testadas só me resta uma duvida, o coral é um só ou são cabeças separadas? Ou seja quando se alimenta alguns pólipos os outros beneficiam?




como ja foi dito no forum quando tu alimentas uma cabeça estas a alimentar
toda a colonia pois para o bem estar e bom alimentar 3 a 4 cabeças da colonia
vai tb usar forte correnteza para que não acumule detritos no coral ele gosta de correnteza gosta de pouca iluminação

----------

